# Assembler Anfang



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (16. April 2010)

Hi

ich habe mir ein wunderbares Buch aus der Bücherrei ausgeliehen nur kann ich meine Codes leider nicht testen, da ich Win7 64bit nutze, allerdings alle beispiele in 32bit sind. Ich kann den Code zwar mit NASM assemblieren und erhalte dann auch eine .com Datei, wenn ich diese starte jedoch immer die WindowsFehlermeldung dass das Programm nicht auf einem 64-bit system läuft. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Kai008 (16. April 2010)

Ich würde dir empfehlen einen Emulator (VMWare, MS Virtual PC, Bochs) und darauf ein x86-OS zu installieren. Wobei ich mich glaube zu errinnern, dass Windows selbstständig 32 Bit emuliert. Kann mich aber auch leicht irren.


----------

